# Cartoons of the Profit



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

With all due respect to any of our Muslim brothers reading this - if you feel so strongly about satirical cartoons, don't live in a secular country which is based on democratic values and freedom of speech . Go and live in Iran, Saudi Arabia, or any one of a number of Islamic countries. Not that you'll be allowed much freedom to wave placards calling for the beheading of people you don't like. But there but at least no-one will offend your beliefs.

World gone mad ....

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

if people have a right to print these cartoons, muslims have a right to demonstrate against that - simple

i don't approve in any way of some of the methods a lot of muslims have been using to make their point, but the point is a fair one!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Prophet ?

Unless this is a monetary flame...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zedman said:


> if people have a right to print these cartoons, muslims have a right to demonstrate against that - simple
> 
> i don't approve in any way of some of the methods a lot of muslims have been using to make their point, but the point is a fair one!


The point is you are trying to push your values on us. we dont want them, This is how we have been doing things for hundreds of year and we like it.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > if people have a right to print these cartoons, muslims have a right to demonstrate against that - simple
> ...


well its ur opinion Toshiba so fair enough, but I don't see how people having a problem with ONE thing is trying to push their values onto everyone, if that was the case u'd get muslims sat on every corner trying to get you to act like them but i've never seen that happen? One of these cartoons was implying very strongly that Islam is all about bombing, and you're telling me you can't understand why people are annoyed about that? Unless ofcourse you think that whatever the media prints is the absolute truth and nobody has any right to argue with it? I might well point out even Jack Straw said that the cartoons were unnecessary, disrespectful and wrong - but i suppose it's not ok for him to not agree with the media either? I'll be interested to see what people are going to say about that, can't use the usual 'if you don't like it you know what you can do', or 'don't push your values onto us' arguments on him can you?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I find the cartoons unfunny and clearly intended to provoke and offend Muslims. Almost all Muslims, like non-muslims, just want to get on with their lives and enjoy living it. However, there's a hardcore of media folk (and cartoonists!) who enjoy stoking up racial hatred whilst convincing the less sophisticated among us that they're doing it in the name of good old free speech.

I'm not saying that the cartoons don't contain elements of truth but insensitive handling of these subjects will widen the them and us mentality and this can't be good for anybody. It'll also ensure that lots more bigots with dodgy eyes and hook hands will get a captive audience at prayer. We just don't get it, we're all determined to make the world into a less safe place to preserve our freedoms which we'll lose as a result. :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Profit? I thought this flame was going to be about some irony of the capitalist west imposing their beliefs and values on the world. :?

Cartoon of the profit - Ronald McDonald anyone??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Religion is fundamentally wrong - everyone is entitled to their own beliefs - but the problems start when each religion competes against it's "rivals" to be the dominant religon! It's the battle for survival - strength in numbers etc etc.
Until they get over that there will always be conflict.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I dont think the cartoons were appropriate at all, but the reaction to is doesnt really do much for the image of Islam. Setting embassies on fire and all that nonsense just makes the whole thing a lot worse. If for example some middle eastern country printed a load of propaganda about the west and we went and set all the embassies in London on fire, then at least our authorities would control and condemn it....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyway - it's Sunday..... let's all go to church - LAMO


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Profit? I thought this flame was going to be about some irony of the capitalist west imposing their beliefs and values on the world. :?
> 
> Cartoon of the profit - Ronald McDonald anyone??


  Sorry for lowering the tone of the intellectual debate.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Profit? I thought this flame was going to be about some irony of the capitalist west imposing their beliefs and values on the world. :?
> ...


He's prolly seen as a religious figure to some.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I haven't even seen the pics and can't find them to judge but the display of some people in thinking it right to torch and loot buildings far goes beyond any belief in religion in my book!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

zedman said:


> if people have a right to print these cartoons, muslims have a right to demonstrate against that - simple
> 
> i don't approve in any way of some of the methods a lot of muslims have been using to make their point, but the point is a fair one!


Peaceful demonstration - finel. Incitement to murder and burning down embasses - not on.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4682430.stm

American chap here pretending to be God. Think I'll go and behead a Yank and burn down the American Embassy.

:lol: 
Only kidding FBI lurkers.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Prophet ?
> 
> Unless this is a monetary flame...


Deliberate mistake- Irony. (ie must not even spell the name or might cause offence!)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> I haven't even seen the pics and can't find them to judge but the display of some people in thinking it right to torch and loot buildings far goes beyond any belief in religion in my book!


*If you will be offended then don't click on this link :

*The Cartoons


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't even seen the pics and can't find them to judge but the display of some people in thinking it right to torch and loot buildings far goes beyond any belief in religion in my book!
> ...


Satirical comment follows: 
I looked and was shocked. The quality of the drawings were very poor, the perspective of the figures is all wrong, and some of the coloured-in bits are not done very well. How they could unleash this sub-standard art work on the public and not expect a backlash from people who appreciate proper cartoon art is amazing. Massacre these terrorists of the ink pot.

Apart from that, politically spot-on. Especially about the shortage of Virgins in paradise.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks scoTTy.

And .............for fucks sake, what is all the fuss about?

Have Christians not had drawings of 'our' God all over the place before? Have we not had comedians mimic God before? Do we go and cause havoc the very instant it appears? Do we fuck!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

there have been some good points from many posts here and the other thread in off topic....

threats of violence by a minority within the muslim community are not to be condoned full stop!

I dont have a strong opinion either way as both sides of the argument have flaws...

but those hiding behind the 'freedom of speech' card should ensure that whilst they are free to speak as it were, this does not suggest that speech should encite racial hatred, be racist in itself, offensive etc etc... we all live by different standards and whilst we in the west may turn the other cheek or find amusement in caricatures of holy figures, royalty etc this is simply rude and a sad indictment of the society we live in today. I dont have my facts straight so I may be wrong but didnt we used to hang, shoot, behead whatever those that spoke goul of our monarchy? and the treason law still actually exists but isnt enforced?

I agree that when people come to live in this or other country then they accept our ways. I'm sure its not as straight forward as just that and others will I dare say straighten me out here..... but are we honestly suggesting that if they want to live here then we are free to insult and abuse their beliefs???! as I'm sure that if we were to start running around with golly wog T-shirts, dolls etc then there would be a black/white issue here which I believe would be viewed a little more sympathetically.... by some.. The current climate seems to have relaxed our political correctness toward muslims in particular, remember most are normal people like you or me... however this pressure pot is making more of them like the loonies that just want to resort to what they know best and what gets peoples attention.... as lets face it... we are unlikely to listen to them articulate their feelings about this insult otherwise.... :?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

As far as I could tell from the cartoons, they were not disrespectful of Mohammed but satirical of those who kill and maim in "his name".

Reminds me of when the Church got its knickers in a twist about Life of Brian calling it "blasphemous" . Silly sods didn't realise it wasn't about Jesus but about the idiocy of blind faith:

"Just fuck off"

"Yes Master - how shall we fuck off?"

Interesting how the mad mullah's who called for the beheading of those responsible for the cartoons were not arrested under the "incitement to murder" law. But the blokes from the BNP are being prosecuted (and acquitted).

That's how fucked up things are these days.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

What I don't understand is that apparently those of the muslim faith aren't allowed to have ANY pictures of the prophet Mohammed. So my question is if they don't know what he looks like, how can they be offended


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

s3_lurker said:


> As far as I could tell from the cartoons, they were not disrespectful of Mohammed but satirical of those who kill and maim in "his name".


I dont think there is anything thing wrong with Golly.... but I'm not going to risk walking through Brixton with a T-Shirt on... I also repect customs of others when in their presence such as not showing the soles of your feet in Thailand or covering my head with a skull cap when I went to a Jewish friends funeral... 
what you feel about the cartoons isnt the issue s3.. I dont think our relaxed attitude to whats respectful or not in the west is in contention.... however the intent to ridicule was in the 'artists' mind... something that is now causing a problem.... :x



hudson said:


> What I don't understand


...and therein lies the problem.... :wink:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

dee said:


> ...and therein lies the problem.... :wink:


well said


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Someone mentioned Life of Brian...There was also another film that stirred up abit of trouble "Dogma" . I thought it was a excellent film.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

dee said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't understand
> ...


Fuck off


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

zedman said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > ...and therein lies the problem.... :wink:
> ...


You too


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

hudson said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > hudson said:
> ...


come on man its only an opinion, why the stress?


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Just popping down the chipshop for a ethnic pudding an chips :wink:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

zedman said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Honestly man , no worries . Hence the big smiley 

But it has been all blown out of proportion - Asking for the death of Danish nationals ( the extremist's view I know ) is just ridiculous but sadly expected and dare I say it, inevitable :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

For me the only good thing to come out of this was the arrest of the chap who dressed up as a bomber during the demos. I found this to be very disturbing and totally non PC. It also sends out a message that this is a two way street.

What a angry / mad / strange world we live in.

Must be the americans fault in some way or another :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

hudson said:


> But it has been all blown out of proportion - Asking for the death of Danish nationals ( the extremist's view I know ) is just ridiculous but sadly expected and dare I say it, inevitable :?


v true, and it is starting to get ineveitable, wish some people would drop their holier than thou attitude, thier have been so many peaceful demo's that havn't made the press cos of these idiots.

ah well!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> For me the only good thing to come out of this was the arrest of the chap who dressed up as a bomber during the demo:


Oh yeah - the Coke dealer. Wonder what part of the Prophet's teachings gave him the inspiration ito be a drugs pusher.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That 12 people so far have died as a direct result of actions and subsequent reactions, all completely avoidable, is the real tragedy.


----------

